# Harness Recommendations?



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

What harness do you like to use for what activity and why? I'd like to find a nice harness that will fit Renji (45 lbs), something good for tracking or even just daily use. I know I should use a harness for tracking only when we're tracking but I don't think I'll be serious in it with him so I don't mind. I'd like leather or ASAT, preferably one with a handle in it, even more preferably one that has side D rings for occasional pulling for fun (I think this would be hard to find), and I'm not sure what would be best, a padded chest plate or not. It will NOT be used for agitation/protection work but it should still be built strong enough. 

Just something that would last a long time, is very sturdy, and fit my little booger! Thanks.


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

The ASAT material is amazing! We call it synthetic leather, some places call it other things. It is waterproof and it does not stretch or fade. It won't bleed the color onto your dog either, which means you can find it in a wild array of colors (You can get matching sets of lines and harnesses if you want to be chic)!

It is very very strong and will last a lifetime. I much prefer it over leather.

My dogs' harnesses have never been with the breastplate, but I know some people like that option for their dogs.

As for pulling, the D rings on the side require a different type construction on the harness than most tracking harnesses will have, however, that's not to say it can't be done. You might need an "adapter" or some custom modifications if you wanted just one harness that could do it all. I'm of course, speaking of a harness that would be legal tracking competitions. If that doesn't matter, then you have more options of what you can look for.

I don't like handles on harnesses, but again, that's probably a personal preference. If you are going to do any tracking in heavy cover or woods, the handle may catch on things. Also, I've always been able to just grab the strap that goes along the top part of the dog's back if I needed to hold onto the harness. 

Hope that helps -

Christine


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Really, we wouldn't be doing anything seriously, just a good all-purpose harness for messing around. If things change, then I think what we would do is look at the harness I currently have and then purchase a different harness to make a split. So if I get a harness that's more geared toward pulling than tracking and we decide to do tracking seriously, I'll get a good, dedicated tracking harness. 

I've an idea about the handle though- I can make it optional by getting a short leather traffic leash, that way I'd have a detachable handle.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Check this web site Paw Lickers 

Go to the "gear" section, they have a small selection of harnesses. There is a harness that they import from Sweden (I think it's called comfortflex). It's the harness that we used for B'EL before we retired her from SAR. I still use it quite often when we walk through the woods.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Not quite what I am looking for, but thank you.







I've seen Bridgeport recommended a few times, I'm thinking about that one. 

http://www.ldsleather.com/trackingharnesses.html
I like those as well but boy are they pricey.


----------



## cledford (Apr 5, 2005)

I've used, borrowed and observed virtually ALL commercial harnesses in use - the Bridgeport is simply the best - bar none. The design is similar to most other "breast-pad" models, it is just that the leather and hardware is such a high quality that everything else pales in comparison. They really come into their own during cold weather, when the tougher, less refined harnesses have stiffened to the point you can’t buckle them due to temp. I can't say enough about Bridgeport - and I don't even own one! I just keep borrowing everyone else’s - but have used 4 on a regular basis. All have had the same high quality of fit/finish/materials. The leather is WAY more than strong enough, but yet of such good quality it is much more supple/pliable then most – ESPECIALLY the European offerings. Since I only use a harness occasionally these days I’ll get around to buying one at some point, but right now can get by with borrowing. I would say that out of all of the equipment I’ve purchased in this sport, once I own a Bridgeport, I’d consider it hands down the finest piece of anything I purchased for the sport.

Also, re the ASAT – I LOVE THE STUFF. I didn’t initially believe the hype, but I am literally throwing away all of my old leather & nylon tracking and OB leashes now! I had bought ¾” fifteen foot leash ASAT back during the spring to see if it really lived up to the claims. I’ve been so happy with it, I spent about $60 more just this week to replace all of my other leashes. I bought a 33’ ½” model for tracking in trials, a 15’ ½” model for tracking training, a 3/4” 48” “waist” model for OB and still have the 15’ ¾” for general “long line” use. The stuff is **** near indestructible and I (ON PURPOSE) have put it to the test and it has come through with FLYING COLORS. Any other leash would be history by now. I have left the ASAT leash, every day, for the last 9 months, in the bed of my pickup. It has been soaked with rain, bathed in UV all day long every day, heated to over 100+ degrees (black leash sitting in direct sunlight in open bed of black pickup through entire summer), frozen in nighttime temps that drop down the mid-teens and of course exposed to the rigors of training. I’ve primarily used it as a tracking line where it is consistently drug through the wet grass, dirt, mud, etc. It keeps on truckin, does not allow dirt/grit to adhere to it and when wiped down with simple green looks like new. I felt the ¾” was a little too heavy for tracking which is why I bought the ½” models. I will continue to use flat nylon for protection (it slides through the hands when you need to let it slide much easier) but otherwise the leather and nylon stuff is going to the dump this weekend! The nylon gets eaten up quick when tracking, plus, once wet, seems to stay wet and nasty. The ASAT is always dry within a few hours.

Hope this helps,

-Calvin


----------



## cledford (Apr 5, 2005)

I should point out that my "too heavy" comment about the 3/4 inch 15 foot line might be confusing. The 3/4 x 15' leash I talked about has served me very well for tracking training and is just fine weight wise. However, I would think that a 33 foot 3/4 inch width model WOULD BE too heavy, which is why I dropped down to 1/2 inch width for both the tracking training and the trialing leashes. I did this to keep the "feel" consistent for me. Personally, I probably could have done with getting the 48 inch "waist lead" in 1/2 inch as well - but it is toss up.

-Calvin


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I got the Bridgeport for Gracie. When it comes out she knows it's bitework time. For tracking I have a simple nylon harness (AKC tracking; in SchH you don't have to use a harness, a fur saver is enought).

http://www.bridgeportequipment.com/ProductDetail.aspx?productId=96 Gracie is 67 pounds, wears the medium with room to spare.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751403 I'd have to check to see if I have M or L in this one - of course it's purple!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Calvin, excellent posts! I'm glad you've commented.







I do like that Bridgeport harness. Jen, thanks! I wish we could do bitework but I don't think it'd be a good idea for Renji unless we could do it just as a fully prey drive game. I think Renji would have to wear the small. What kind of leather did you get? I noticed they have latigo, bridle, and harness leather. Any opinions on the leather types?

Calvin, nice test on the ASAT. I think I'll have to have an ASAT set of leashes.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Diana, whatever was in the picture is what I got, in brown. Can't be any more help than that, sorry.


----------

